# psychedelic toads



## silverback (Jul 16, 2011)

this is amazing, the first photos ever

Psychedelic frog comes back from the deads - Australian Geographic

what great work these guys do.


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 16, 2011)

What an amazing looking frog more colourful than any rainbow


----------



## Wally (Jul 16, 2011)

Now that's my sort of toad.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 16, 2011)

Do you get a free trip if you lick it, awesome looker though that's for sure


----------



## Wally (Jul 16, 2011)

Free trip to hospital if you have ambulance cover by the looks of it.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 16, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Do you get a free trip if you lick it, awesome looker though that's for sure


Take a trip and never leave the farmmm rofl 
B, you crack me up LOL
Crystal x


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 16, 2011)

wait wait wait... there are tree toads!?


----------



## Smithers (Jul 16, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> wait wait wait... there are tree toads!?


 I can only see one


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 16, 2011)

Really Beautiful. As long as it stays there. We have enough.


----------



## Banjo (Jul 17, 2011)

Pretty amazing, thanks for sharing Silverback.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 17, 2011)

Three months later they figure out it's not really the lost frog but another similar species..... Of course with such old descriptive material even if this was true it probably would not happen. It's a great find, and an ok pic.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jul 17, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Three months later they figure out it's not really the lost frog but another similar species..... Of course with such old descriptive material even if this was true it probably would not happen. It's a great find, and an ok pic.


"Always with the negative vibes, Moriarty"


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 17, 2011)

I have been there so many times, how come I missed the little bugger?


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Jul 17, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> Free trip to hospital if you have ambulance cover by the looks of it.



At least everything would look bright and colourful on the way, no matter how sick you were from it...i'd be tempted

Would have to be the hottest toad i've seen.


----------

